# How to apply Mortar. ..?



## Tempest404 (Jul 21, 2013)

Do I mix it and paint it on for fake rocks or lay down boncrete and dust it?

Getting mixed response elsewhere :-/


----------



## hunterschamps (Jul 21, 2013)

Im making a hide currently and ive had success with mixing it and painting it on/applying it with my hands.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 21, 2013)

Mix it up an put it on. Same as instructions on packet.


Rick


----------



## Tempest404 (Jul 21, 2013)

Sweet thanks. This is It Now  been trying to get the time to do it for the past couple of months. Cheers for the quick replies.


----------



## wildthings (Jul 21, 2013)

Tempest404 said:


> Sweet thanks. This is It Now  been trying to get the time to do it for the past couple of months. Cheers for the quick replies.


Is that the mortar on there?


----------



## Tempest404 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah. Once dried sealing painting sealing. I put f10 through the mix. .. probably a waste but ins rather be careful, ever since my stimmy caught sunshine virus and died I've been f10'ing everything with a concentratesolutionCouldn't stand to lose another.


----------



## wildthings (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks really good, was the mortar smooth or sandy, I used render for my project and found it very rough once dry, was constantly removing the skin from my knuckles lol


----------



## BDkeeper (Jul 22, 2013)

This may seem like a dumb question but what is mortar is it just another type of grout?


----------



## wildthings (Jul 23, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> This may seem like a dumb question but what is mortar is it just another type of grout?


Dunno, is it, and hubby informed me that you can get render without sand in it...:/ sheez I wish he's mentioned that before I had no skin on my knuckles not sure about them being the same, I know they use mortar for doing the brick retaining walls around the house, looked and smelt like concrete to me ?


----------



## jacevy (Jul 23, 2013)

This is probably a really dumb thing too say but....
Be careful with rendering with your hands as some have said. I did this and received 2nd degree burns on 3 fingers where the render scratched me.


----------



## BDkeeper (Jul 23, 2013)

jacevy said:


> This is probably a really dumb thing too say but....
> Be careful with rendering with your hands as some have said. I did this and received 2nd degree burns on 3 fingers where the render scratched me.



Don't you just use a brush though


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 23, 2013)

jacevy said:


> This is probably a really dumb thing too say but....
> Be careful with rendering with your hands as some have said. I did this and received 2nd degree burns on 3 fingers where the render scratched me.


hmmmm maybe you should of had a nice big cup of the stuff before you started using it , might have hardened you up a bit


----------



## Tempest404 (Jul 23, 2013)

I liked the mortar. It's not too rough and still gives great texture without being like sand paper.... Though I did learn that if you want it to stick well make sure you run alot more bondrete into the mix that the instructions say.... Just kept sliding of the foam before hand sigh lol. Finished surface came up like this.


----------



## jacevy (Jul 23, 2013)

thomasssss said:


> hmmmm maybe you should of had a nice big cup of the stuff before you started using it , might have hardened you up a bit




lol.
It was the third layer so the under coats were already rough. I started doing it with a brush but in the end it was easier to just grab handfulls. I probably had it on my hands for about 45 minutes.

Yes I have weak office hands.


----------



## Cypher69 (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok I'll ask.
What's "sunshine virus"?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 23, 2013)

jacevy said:


> lol.
> It was the third layer so the under coats were already rough. I started doing it with a brush but in the end it was easier to just grab handfulls. I probably had it on my hands for about 45 minutes.
> 
> Yes I have weak office hands.



I used latex gloves for my last few layers of render as it was far to thick to apply with a brush or trowel.


Rick


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 24, 2013)

jacevy said:


> lol.
> It was the third layer so the under coats were already rough. I started doing it with a brush but in the end it was easier to just grab handfulls. I probably had it on my hands for about 45 minutes.
> 
> Yes I have weak office hands.


haha no worries mate was just having a little joke , i used to use concrete a fair bit in my job and never used gloves (they just weren't provided) and i have copped the chemical burn or whatever it is , hands turned into cracked mud after about a week of using it , i had the grand canyon between my thumb and index finger , so yes people you probably should listen to his advice and use gloves


----------

